# The Boys (Amazon) S01E03 (spoilers)



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

For non-spoilers see Coming soon (July 26, 2019 premiere) to Amazon Prime The Boys

Started this one last night and thought it was very well done: we binged the first three episodes! I need to finish Veronica Mars before my Hulu free month runs out so it may be a bit before I get to the rest of them but I'm really looking forward to it.

Many good actors; they kept popping up and we'd say "oh hey, that person!"

Definitely a raw show in many ways: the list of warnings at the beginning is quite impressive. On the first episode they even had "Rape" as one of the warnings which I've never seen before.

I must say I was quite surprised by the Robin death scene: I'm glad I didn't know anything from the comic beforehand. They did a good job giving that real impact (so to speak ... )


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I watched about two and a half episodes last night. Enjoying the show.

I also noticed the rape warning.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

Hoffer said:


> I watched about two and a half episodes last night. Enjoying the show.
> 
> I also noticed the rape warning.


I first noticed the rape warning on an episode of Black Sails.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Can we just turn this into a season thread?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I watched three episodes, so I created a thread for E03. I'm not interested in pre-creating threads for all episodes myself but of course someone else could do that.

A thread for the final episode is the same thing as a season thread.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I'm at one of those good/bad points in this series.

The good part is that I really like this series a lot.

The bad part is I've only got 2 more episodes to watch and then it will be over until the next season.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

And it's over. I loved it. I have questions, but I loved it.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> And it's over. I loved it. I have questions, but I loved it.


Me too. And, me too. 

Apparently there's a huge divergence from the source material (which I haven't read, but know the basic outline) but I am enjoying the story these writers are telling. I am already looking forward to Season 2.

Haley Joel ***** Osment!


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Didn’t think I’d like it but I did — quite a bit.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Me too. There were some jaw-dropping moments, there were few cliché moments, and it was a fun ride.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm three episodes in and I like it a lot. The woman who plays Starlight is really pretty.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

i enjoyed it as well. anybody else keep thinking that Homelander's actor looked so much like Chris Pine? or maybe it was making me think that because at least 2 Star Trek guys were in this show.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

At first, I didn't think the actor playing Homelander was that great, but man was I wrong. He's really good. He was the main actor in Banshee, which I didn't know until after I watched the whole season - and was completely unrecognizable to me.

I thought the actress who plays Queen Maeve was very familiar (and good). Based on her IMDB page, I have literally not seen anything else she's in. So now I'm trying to figure out who she reminds me of.

I just realized this is not yet the season spoiler thread, so I'll tag these.


Spoiler



I'm hoping we can get some origin stories on Mother's Milk and Frenchie in S2. Also, Mallory. Why did she start the Boys? We know why she quit. And if Lamplighter killed her family, doesn't that mean The Boys were already burned? (No pun intended, really)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MacThor said:


> I thought the actress who plays Queen Maeve was very familiar (and good). Based on her IMDB page, I have literally not seen anything else she's in. So now I'm trying to figure out who she reminds me of.


I knew the actor from Hell On Wheels (where she was also very good), but as with Homelander I never would have guessed it was her if I didn't already know.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

The actress playing Starlight was Hope in season 1 of Jessica Jones.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

milo99 said:


> i enjoyed it as well. anybody else keep thinking that Homelander's actor looked so much like Chris Pine? or maybe it was making me think that because at least 2 Star Trek guys were in this show.


I thought he was a cross between Chris Pine and Bradley Cooper.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

scooterboy said:


> I thought he was a cross between Chris Pine and Bradley Cooper.


A less attractive Michael Fassbender. I see a little Bradley Cooper though. Chris Pine not so much.

I'm ready for his demise.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Just in 3 episodes... sort of okay, but I'm pretty sure I'll go the distance. I'm not really liking the 7, they just don't come off as real to me. Perhaps that's intentional.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

heySkippy said:


> The actress playing Starlight was Hope in season 1 of Jessica Jones.


I knewi recognized her from somewhere. Thanks.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

We need a full season spoiler thread.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

MacThor said:


> I just realized this is not yet the season spoiler thread





wprager said:


> We need a full season spoiler thread.


The Boys (Amazon) - Season 1 *spoilers*


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

doh... Thought this was a one episode thread


Oh well...


----------



## SWFan (Oct 6, 2002)

I binged 7 episodes over the last two days and will have the 8th done tonight. I love the show, but am very disappointed in it only being 8 episodes. Seems most shows that aren't on the regular broadcast networks take forever between seasons.


----------

